# Brics



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

From the WSJ

Russian Central Bank Fears Weak Oil Price Could Threaten Economy. The Bank of Russia said Tuesday that the ruble and the Russian economy could be hit by sliding prices for commodities—the country’s key exports—if oil prices fail to recover in the midterm. The central bank also said it introduced one-day currency swaps to help banks manage short-term liquidity. Russian banks, unable to borrow abroad, are experiencing a shortage of currency liquidity.

China’s Central Bank Injects $81 Billion Into Top Banks to Counter Slowdown. China’s central bank is injecting 500 billion yuan ($81 billion) into the country’s five major state-owned banks as it moves to counter slower-than-expected growth in the world’s No. 2 economy, according to a senior Chinese banking executive. Economists React.

With economic growth stalled, China’s leaders have made clear the central bank’s priority is stimulating the economy — even at the risk of delaying or reversing efforts at financial reform. The People’s Bank of China “is making a heroic but schizophrenic effort to maintain momentum on financial market reforms while alleviating political pressure to support growth by using targeted interventions,” said Cornell University economist Eswar Prasad, who tracked China’s economy for the International Monetary Fund.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as the rest of the world is more screwed up than we are, the dollar will remain the world reserve currency and insulate the US to some degree from economic realities of printing ad borrowing too much money .


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It does not seem to me the BRICS are behaving no better than the US. This says to me, they will not have individual discipline, unity of agreement to form a currency. I do not think the USD is in danger.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The Russians consider that the sanctions. Commodity manipulation and the drive of lower fuel price is war by the USA against Russia. This certainly will gain a response. We can pretend we are the super power over on that side but we are not. They will continue to make in roads to trade directly with each other. Just like all of you talking barter and trade after SHTF in fantasy land. It has hit the fan for them over their. They are looking to barter with out our currency. That will create a market exchange. When the currency is no longer used their will be no need for our currency.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

The People's Bank of China "is making a heroic but schizophrenic effort to maintain momentum on financial market

If that's heroic and schizophrenic with 81 Billion what is our's called with trillions and counting???


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Lets see...dropping oil prices? Why? maybe the increase in private oil development in the US along with reduced consumption due to economic conditions. This hurts Russia. China having to bail out banks....hmmm maybe buying up US debt along with doing things that hurt US markets and therefore lowering the return on the investment in buying up US debt. 

WHo is still the no 1 economy? WHose economy is directly tied to the economy of the number 1 economy? YEah...**** with us at your own risk,

I'm obviously not an economist....but I know this....we became great through internal development...others became better by strap hanging onto us.....Who do you thnk will last longer?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I think I am just going to follow Old SF Guy's posts for his relevant and 100% agreeable thought process:

"WHo is still the no 1 economy? WHose economy is directly tied to the economy of the number 1 economy? YEah...**** with us at your own risk..."


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

China Unveils More Small-Business Support. China unveiled on Wednesday a fresh package of measures designed to support small businesses. The new policies will kick in Oct. 1 and last until the end of 2015, according to a statement posted online – Dow Jones Newswires.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PT, you know what would be a danged good idea? You doing a podcast or a vidcast! Maybe a weekly thing?

Huh, what do you think? Come on!!!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

See the thing is I'm lazy. What I say here is a function of spare time and being a disagreeable person. Doing something on a regular basis would be like work. But thanks for the thought.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> See the thing is I'm lazy. What I say here is a function of spare time and being a disagreeable person. Doing something on a regular basis would be like work. But thanks for the thought.


Hello, Denton; is that you?!?

I spent the money for podcasting equipment and have done not a thing. I am not sure if it is laziness or simply that I think it will do nothing of any good. 
Should have thought of that before I assembled the gear.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey America prints $7 tril they want to print theirs too.



PalmettoTree said:


> It does not seem to me the BRICS are behaving no better than the US. This says to me, they will not have individual discipline, unity of agreement to form a currency. I do not think the USD is in danger.


----------

